# Fiio E17 won't charge/turn on



## Fhurricane

Hi. I am having trouble with my E17. It will not turn on.
   
  I'm not sure if its charging or not. When i connect it to a pc or wall outlet, there is a very, very faint orange light to the right of the power button. However, when I press the power button, nothing happens. It doesn't matter if I press the power button while its connected or not, nothing happens. This is very annoying because it was working fine less than 3 hours ago.
   
  I was wondering if anyone had a similar issues that was fixed, or if not, how they got it resolved from Fiio. I am outside of the 30 day return period, but I am still in the 1 yr warranty period. Id rather not send this back to China due to shipping costs.
   
  I noticed there was another thread on head fi, but that person's e17 turned on when it was connected. Mine does not turn on AT ALL, so the problem is different.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/638584/e17-wont-turn-on
   
  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Popcaan08

yo have it sit on the charger for like 10 minutes..then turn it on maybe?
   
  it seems like your trying to turn it on right away


----------



## Fhurricane

Quote: 





popcaan08 said:


> yo have it sit on the charger for like 10 minutes..then turn it on maybe?
> 
> it seems like your trying to turn it on right away


 
  I've let it sit on the charger for over 1 hour, nothing seems to be happening.


----------



## n19htmare

known issue sadly. There seems to be a bad batch out there. RMA is your best option.


----------



## DxBecks

If you haven't already try resetting the device. To do this find a small paper clip and insert one end into the "Reset" port located in-between the 3.5mm Headphone port and SPDIF In port. My device suddenly decided to not turn on or charge, and after hitting the Reset, it works perfectly.


----------



## youvandal

I recently had the same exact issue. Both my PC and Mac recognized the e17 when i plugged it in to the usb port. I tried resetting the device and I also tried charging overnight. I gave up after a few days trying to troubleshoot it. I didn't want to pay the horrendous shipping fees for warranty support. Thankfully Amazon was nice enough to extend my return policy (4 months past the return period).


----------



## shorty920

dxbecks said:


> If you haven't already try resetting the device. To do this find a small paper clip and insert one end into the "Reset" port located in-between the 3.5mm Headphone port and SPDIF In port. My device suddenly decided to not turn on or charge, and after hitting the Reset, it works perfectly.


 
  
 Hey I just wanted to say that my E17 was also "dead" like the OP's, but I tried resetting (mechanical pencil lead works too!) and it worked. Thanks for the helpful tip man. I lost my Fiio E17 was already dead less than 8 months after I got it haha.


----------



## sanfordm

dxbecks said:


> If you haven't already try resetting the device. To do this find a small paper clip and insert one end into the "Reset" port located in-between the 3.5mm Headphone port and SPDIF In port. My device suddenly decided to not turn on or charge, and after hitting the Reset, it works perfectly.


 
 Oh thank you, thank you, thank you.  Just happened to me.  I freaked when it wouldn't turn on and forgot all about the reset switch.  I reset, and it works completely fine now, charge, turn on, function as DAC and amp, etc..  I just got and hooked up a little L7 line-out dock today and I'd put the computer to sleep connected to that, or maybe since the dock doesn't really snap tight in the dock port I knocked it loose moving stuff around on my desk.  Anyway I guess it got confused and wouldn't start.  I have an E12 analog amp too and I sort of forgot that the E17, as compared to the, E12 has stuff in it that may require a "reboot" now and then.


----------



## Dan S

I also had an E17 that wouldn't turn on, and the reset button fixed it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## YamaVega

Thank God I found this tip.  I thought I was gonna be left a black brick.


----------



## lithiumnk

Hello!
 My Fiio E17 does not charge completely.
 I mean it shows only 2 bars even after charging overnight.
 I have tried resetting the device, but it still shows 2 bars.
 Please help!!


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

lithiumnk said:


> Hello!
> My Fiio E17 does not charge completely.
> I mean it shows only 2 bars even after charging overnight.
> I have tried resetting the device, but it still shows 2 bars.
> Please help!!


 
  
 Hi, Lithiumnk. Not sure whethr the problem of your E17 is solved or not. If your E17 still can't work normally, pls send the unit to us for checking and repairing and we provide one-year warranty. You can contact us by sending email to support@fiio.net.


----------



## HeadJammie

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, Lithiumnk. Not sure whethr the problem of your E17 is solved or not. If your E17 still can't work normally, pls send the unit to us for checking and repairing and we provide one-year warranty. You can contact us by sending email to support@fiio.net.


----------



## HeadJammie

I have the same problem . I tried the reset button but it doesn't work. The orange light comes on when I try to charge it and it goes dead when I plug it out after trying to charge it for hours. It won't turn on.

Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## xezi

HeadJammie said:


> I have the same problem . I tried the reset button but it doesn't work. The orange light comes on when I try to charge it and it goes dead when I plug it out after trying to charge it for hours. It won't turn on.
> 
> Is there anything else I can try?


I haven't used mine for some months. Last night I tried to turn it on, but the display looks like it's dead. Everything appears to be working, but I can't see anything anymore.
Tried the reset button, to no avail.
I've had this issue before, dead display, and the reset trick worked indeed. Not this time though.
If Shadow is still among us, it'd be nice to hear from Fiio.


----------



## xezi

Hi there, if any Fiio representative is reading this thread. 
Is the E17 battery replaceable?
If the operation is exclusively dependent on battery, I believe my unity could not be turning the display on due to old battery.
When USB plugged, audio, audio switching, everything works, only the display does not. Which is of course a royal bummer.
Regards.


----------

